# worms and insects from outside ?



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

any of you guys every find worms, or insects etc outside in the garden or flower beds, and grab em to feed your oscar ? is it safe to do this ?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Absolutely! Assuming you do not treat with pesticides. My fish are constantly fed various insects that my kids find, it's actually a great way to condition cichlids for spawning!


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

TheFishGuy said:


> Absolutely! Assuming you do not treat with pesticides. My fish are constantly fed various insects that my kids find, it's actually a great way to condition cichlids for spawning!


nope nevever used pesticide or any other chemicals around the house or in our flowerbeds...and what kinda of other insects is ok that most will find around the house ?


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

I forgot to close a window in one of our tank rooms recently, and once darkness fell there were literally 100+ june bugs swarming the tank lights. Being a severe insect-a-phobe I was ready to stay in a hotel! However, our Oscar and the VC-10s were havinga a blast chomping them. Brrr...

Intentionally, we feed an occasional earthworm to Oscar.


----------



## Reemer (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't have an Oscar, but can I also feed my other cichlids crickets from the LFS?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

just grabbed a bunch of worms and tossed em in  man they absolutly LOVED them.. Lol defintly be a good yummy treat for em once in awhile


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Reemer said:


> I don't have an Oscar, but can I also feed my other cichlids crickets from the LFS?


If you're going to buy insects to treat your fish then take the time to gut load them by feeding them a slice of orange or something healthy for a day or so before feeding... The vitamins and nutrients will transfer right to the fish.

Have you ever met a fish that doesn't like a worm?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

TheFishGuy said:


> Reemer said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have an Oscar, but can I also feed my other cichlids crickets from the LFS?
> ...


Can't say I know a fish that don't like worms lol.. So insects like crickets ya feed em orange piece or apple or something that's "healthy" eh... Hmmm not bad idea...


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

+1 on gutloading anything you feed to your fish.

Aside from worms i feed my O spiders and beetles too in the summer. He'll eat almost anything i put in there though lol. Havent thought of any other bugs large enough to interest him though...I fed him a peeled grape a few weeks ago also and no problems. I've read that oscars also eat fruits but im just not sure what other ones to try, so for now just grapes i guess..


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

hmmm cool, dont see too many beetles around here not sure if i can find big enough spiders for my oscar to be intrested lol

but lemme tell you the worms my god iv never seen him get so wound up let alone everyone else.... i dumped in about 15 worms all different sizes i bet the oscar had like 6 in his mouth before trying to chew lol


----------

